
How I Created My Latest Side Project in 3 Hours for $13.24 - milesbam
http://www.milesburke.com.au/blog/2017/06/27/how-i-created-my-latest-side-project/
======
Zekio
barely scrolled down the page and it is already above $13.24

$13.24 for the domain and on top of that you have 3 hours of digital ocean
time, totally triggers my OCD

